# A go to lure.



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm just curious as to what lure you guys have the most confidence in. Home made or store bought?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Custom crafted Fatfinger's. The only other baits that are even in the same area code for me are Boss Shads. There are a lot of quality lures made by good people that catch a lot of fish. Many of them are on this board. I've never felt the need to really try much else due to success already attained with the Fatfinger's. The Boss' provide a smaller option that can be hot at times and are readily available. I even have one that carries my name.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I make alot of my own baits that I catch fish on , but still rely on some other store bought baits . If I had to choose one it would be a 9" sledge jerkbait , I have caught alot of fish the past few years on them .


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

For St Clair it's the bondy bait in any color. Anywhere else for trolling its a jointed baby depth raider in sucker. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Rapala jointed Fire Tiger swim bait. Works in all weather conditions for me and my buddy.


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

trolling...l.p by alleycat lures
casting....10's


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It all depends on where and when for me. Name a lake or river and time of year, and I'll give you my go-to bait.

Up to this point, however, the lure that has caught more fish for me than any other and including big fish is an older style Wiley fat body DD with square lip in the brown perch pattern. I lost it last fall trolling a local lake


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

So far this year all my musky have come from a super cisco, so thats becoming my go to lure. All have been around thirty inches so I have to find one the big girls like. lol


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If I had 1 bait for yearound it would be a Mepps #5 Musky Killer.Colors vary depending.



Roscoe


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Burks said:


> Rapala jointed Fire Tiger swim bait. Works in all weather conditions for me and my buddy.


Proved my own statement correct yesterday. Three hours of using every bait in my box until I broke out the above lure (after putting new hooks on it, that's why I wasnt using it). 2nd cast.....42" and 25lbs of Muskie love on the end.

Went cold for a bit, threw more lures without success. Went back to the above lure.....3 minutes later and a tiny 34". 

Buddy had similar success but both his fish threw the hook, one was significantly larger than my 42". Looked like a darn submarine!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

What size on the Rapala?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to say J09. It's not the biggest they make which I think is a J13.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

About 3.5" long?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Black/silver 10 or 13's. Burn that baby in. If early season I like a fire tiger ss shad 5" thrown in very skinny water. Big bass love ss shads too. They have a huge wobble and run shallow. In order to get them under you need a strong fast reel.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Anything as long as it's black.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

burks -- mind to share what system you are fishing ?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Clear Fork Res.

Muskie are shallow right now it seems.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

LK I've tried burning 10s the damn thing pulls my boat. I can make my boat do a 360 in 4 casts. Guess I need a bigger boat LOL.


----------

